

Sitting straight 'bad for backs' - Spoygg
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6187080.stm

======
deckiedan
Interesting.

I've recently switched (at least for now) to a standing desk, as I found no
matter how hard I try, I end up slouching while sitting at a computer desk.

I wish the article had more info about standing, and (say) sitting cross-
legged or other 'yoga' type postures.

~~~
Spoygg
Some more details would be awesome :) I sit 85% of the time cross-legged.
(maybe even more)

